# bumper mounting



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

My bumper mounting bolts has funny looking stop sign shaped washers and round serrated ones.
My restoration guide looks like the serrated one goes on first , then the stop sign shaped one........what's the stopsign looking ones for?
thanks as always


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the stopsign washer rides in the raised sections of the frame. the hole is off set from center. allowing different height adjustment when you rotate the washer.get a friend to help with bumpers,i did them myself and it took a couple of hours. the trick is to get every thing bolted together loosely and then raise the bumper up with blocks to position it correctly and then tighten things down. there is a lot of adjustment available ,take your time and do it right making even gaps all around the bumper. done correctly it will make your car look really good. Done incorrectly will mess up the body lines


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree....Just as important as body panel alignment!!


----------

